# Shortening an aquarium



## eco (Jul 6, 2012)

Has anyone ever cut 6" of the top on an aquarium without taking it apart? I want to try marking an existing tank and simply scoring all sides with a glass cutter then tap and pray? Feedback please


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It's all good in writing. But the moment you are about to "tap" on the scored glass you will see that you really, really think this was a dumb idea.

The moment after you "tap" on the glass all doubt will disappear. Until you last day you will remember this as a dumb idea accompanied with the usual "What was I thinking?"

But life is to be lived and in some countries your tank is not the only one you will ever have. To make the most of the experience I suggest you use a brand new razor blade and run it between every glass corner where there is silicone. Meaning separate the glass.

Then the hard part begins - to have a perfect cut you need to score a line without your hand wiggling even a little bit. Unless you are a professional glazier your hand will wiggle a tiny bit. You won't even know your hand wiggled. That is where later the glass will break funky.


----------



## eco (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah I did have my doubts! I guess I'll sell this 29 gal "tall" and save up for a 20 gal rimles. Wish me luck!


----------

